# Bad Training=Bad Bites



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I think many may agree that good early foundation bite work can lead to stronger and better dogs. What types of training mistakes or outright screw ups have cost you or someone you know to end up with a junk dog? Can there be a single most "thing" that causes dogs to shutdown for good? Spinning that into puppy training, can one single event in training ruin a puppy for life, death of the puppy doesn't count?

Just messing with these Bouvier puppies at four weeks, I see very strong bite desires and baby level countering for a leather glove. What could trigger an all out "meltdown" of the genetic make up?


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

Too much pressure too early--you need confidence building for a young dog.
Too much insecurity at home. Unless your puppy understands what's expected from them, they won't develop their full potential.


----------



## Dan Brigham (Jul 23, 2009)

I am definitely in agreement with Sue, however I would go a step further and try to build an incredible drive for the bite. I like competition in the pack, they learn from each other. We use a technique called "the puppy circle", various handlers bring out all the pups in a circle with a helper (or two) in the middle and the helpers go around the circle and give a fake to the pups aren't barking hard and a bite to the serious and hard-barking pups. You can have various age groups in this, so everything from tugs and towels to even a sleeve for the helper to dole out to the proper dog. The handlers whose pup gets the bite runs in a circle, which gives the pup the chance to possess it and when they drop it, they return to their place in the circle. Another person retrieves the article and returns it to the midle of the circle, so the game can continue. All pups eventually get a bite but the weak ones step up their game and find out what gives them the all-victorious bite. \\/


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I think I have to differ here. Toni (husband) took his 6 - 7 month old pup for first biting lesson. Toni just let him bite.

After, the decoy said "well, Toni, what he's got he's got, but you should have supported him" I guess if the dog has it in him genetically, you can make a few mistakes like this. Nevertheless, I showed him on hand of a training video how he should handle the dog and afterwards he supported him but truly don't think the dog missed out on much.


----------



## Amy Davis (Nov 12, 2009)

Trying to 'make' a bite dog out of a dog that has only fear aggression. Watched a 'trainer' convince a guy to put on a short bite sleeve to experience the 'rush' of getting bit by this dog. The dog was obviously scared to death trying to hide behind the 'trainer' and leave the area as the guy walked up on him. Dog finally realized it couldn't run away, so turned around and pegged the dude right on the hand, didn't even care about the sleeve. Then the 'trainer' panicked and jerked the dog backwards so dog spun up the leash and tried getting him too.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Amy Davis said:


> Trying to 'make' a bite dog out of a dog that has only fear aggression. Watched a 'trainer' convince a guy to put on a short bite sleeve to experience the 'rush' of getting bit by this dog. The dog was obviously scared to death trying to hide behind the 'trainer' and leave the area as the guy walked up on him. Dog finally realized it couldn't run away, so turned around and pegged the dude right on the hand, didn't even care about the sleeve. Then the 'trainer' panicked and jerked the dog backwards so dog spun up the leash and tried getting him too.


 Thanks Amy for sharing...excellent point!


----------

